# Fortune Magazine  great deal available.



## ALBERT* (13 Jan 2014)

Boards.ie bargain alert have a deal on it for 60 issues of Fortune Mag, over 3yrs , for€30 + free watch. I'm sure some on here read it.Seems a steal. 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057122322


----------

